# Winter Stoke!!



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well they say the 1st storm of 2009 season is going to come in for the weekend and with all the talk of snow I was wondering who out there has pics from the epic winter of 2008... 

I know that good rideing is still 6 weeks out and the bc is still a few months out but I figured that now might be a good time for some winter stoke pics!!

Here are a few from the winter of 08 up here in S. Central Colorado.. Feel free to add any pics you have from 08 to remind us that slidin season is almost here!

Not a bad view of Pikes Peak.. 










Hiking up...










Just another basin..










The goods... Known as the "igloo" lines...





















Another view..













Gettin to the top is half the fun..










Lots of choices..










Ready to go..










Looks good from the bottom..











I will add some more pics... I hope some other people have some pics to add as well!


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

That last pic looks great. You guys get to fire that up? So Close......


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me how much work I have to do on the sled. The thing is just messed up right now.

on another note, The Meeting is happening ion Aspen this weekend. Great movies, music and fasion.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

One of many epic days at Steamboat. It was much deeper than it looks here.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

powder!!!!!! this pic was taken on monarch mountain jan 11, we had the cat for my bachelor party. we herd at the bar that monarch got 20 feet in 35 days or something. we skied the white room all day long. some body told me today that the farmers almanac says this winter we're supposed to get 40% more moisture than last. there's no such thing as too much snow.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea gotta love the pow... Here are some more pics it is much deeper than it looked here as well!! I stand just about 7' tall on a sled and there were days I had trouble keepin my head above the snow!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea we did get in that chute but with the cornice at the top is hard to find a spot that is less than 20+ ft so we could drop in.. 

Just one more pow shot on the sleds... 

There were some deeeep days out there last winter!!!


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*A Couple of good days...*

Some good times at Vail and Cameron Pass, it's coming!


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm too pumped!! Definitely had multiple thigh deep days in Vail last year!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*poof*

North Routt Goodness!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Hope it's a good year


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ordered my new burton custom and some new flows. fucking aahhh im stoked. ive been dreaming about backside 180, floating 360 all night


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

danimal that is a sick shot.. Is there a sled or are there ski's under there somewhere?


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

rmk 800


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

DEEP


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

One of the best things about the winter is multiday trips or winter camping... We use igloos (when we are not around a cabin) to camp in they are super easy to make, once up they are tough as nails, and they melt in the summer...

And yes I am bored here in BV so here are some more pics from a overnight camping and pow session we did late in the season last year..

Packin the trailer..











Home...










Trailer up!! We had plenty o gear on this trip..










Too much drink @ 12k ft = pukin blood :roll: and low angle pow the next day.. Right Kev?? Oh well at least we brought the camera..





































Some of my best days out are full of face shots and low angle pow..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*where else did it snow?*

received close to 2 feet on the mountain and a foot in town. made some sweet jumps 3 minutes from my house, one hip, one shrub air and a wallride off a telephone post. hell yeah for the goods.

im sure it snowed over 2 feet in most places in colorado, hopefully everybody is hitting the goods.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Just drove I-70 yesterday...didn't see more than two inches haha. The peaks definitely got more, but not much more. Kinda disappointing....


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*resort pow*

my old lady at the beav!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

awsome powder pic,

im so stoked we got snow this last weekend im going back out tonight to add some more snow to the hits i made yesterday hopefully i can make it last all week. snowboarding in the 60's could be alot of fun. powder to the people
btw IM FUCKING STOKED


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

*Chamonix*

My Girlfriends winter in France...Above the clouds.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Gore Range april 14, 2008


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Just got back from a week up at Cat factory in Minn. I am ready for winter now!! Drove the 22 hrs straight so I am not hunting today just buzzin and thought I would post some jumpin pics from last winter. These are of a day we made out there with meng who we will no doubt run into in CB this winter..

Jibbin...










Droppin..










Meng droppin..



















Hit it again! Man I do love the BC!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

trying again gore range....


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice JV! I am just barely getting warmed up to the idea of shcralping pow...but I know I will get the stoke fired by the time the snow flies. No trips for me this winter so I am focused on ripping the local zones. In that spirit here are my best shots from Monarch Pass last winter:









my favorite time to ski is early morning. this was an epic morning. perfection.










same morning my two solo laps in this little zone. this might have been one of my best dawn patrols ever just because it was the best combo of good snow and perfect weather conditions.








just one of the many epic pow days in December and January around here. What a season. I am hoping for another.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

great snow last night. it was dry in the morning by the time i was done working at 5 there was about 15 inchs of fresh pow on the mountain. second session of the year up this way and early.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike where are you going up on the mountain to slide? I've thought about going up there but wasn't really sure where there is enough snow.
I just spent three hundred bucks on new goggles a new helmet and other lenses yesterday.Woo I am super stoked for it. This snow doesn't help either!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I head towards the girl friends parents land at the base back in the elk horn creek knook. sweet sweet stash and only takes 7 minutes to drive there you should come up some time it was sweet seeing the view of casper at 7:00pm with the lights and snow falling, boarding in near dark but light enought to see. it was picture perfect last night except for not having any base. used an old board and only hit 1 rock due to speed carving. some good air to be had.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

ya hit me up when you go again. How much is up there you think?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

freexbiker said:


> ya hit me up when you go again. How much is up there you think?


 it was about knee high plus a couple of inchs last night . im not sure how much has melt as of yet, but im sure there will be enough snow to make a couple hits.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweet! 
So lets here it. Casper has gotten two snows that dumped over a foot each one. What has Colorado got? Has anybody out there been shredding some high altitude pow?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

they fucking better be. 18 inchs last week and almost another 18 this week. good stuff.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Carbondale: Marion Gulch


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump... 

Too much neg energy on here lately so I am bumpin my own thread.. 

I also am gettin my new pentax waterproof camera all fired up so maybe if the sun comes out today I will post what is out there! A couple of feet should be loadin up where we ski but we will see..

Someone has to have some pics from the last storm..

Stoke!! 

Post em up!!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

RDNEK said:


> Bump...
> 
> Too much neg energy on here lately so I am bumpin my own thread..
> 
> ...


I have not had the camera out yet this year plus the snowpack has been keeping me inbounds. had a great morning following Menges around CB this last weekend. Neck, keep me in the loop on the status of Cottonwood. I want to come up and session with you guys. I need to photo slut that cliff that Menges and you all hit last season. 

BTW my son is super into elk hunting, if you guys have any good photos from this last season or anytime will you email them to me?


----------

